# Störe jetzt einsetzen?



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nun will ich mal etwas für einen Freund von mir ohne Internetanschluß fragen,

Er hat vor zwei __ Störe in seinen Teich zu setzen. Der Teich ist mit knapp 50.000 Litern groß genug und mit knapp 2 m Tiefe auch tief genug.
Aber jetzt meine Frage. Kann er die Fische bei den jetzigen Temperaturen einsetzen oder sollte er lieber noch etwas warten? Der Händler sagte wohl zu ihm, dass das jetzt kein Problem ist, weil Störe es kalt lieben.

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antwort.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

er hat noch ne Frage dazu.

Muss er einen geeigneten Behälter für den Transport der Fische mitnehmen oder sollte der Händler so was haben?


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. März 2004)

*...*

Hallo Falk,

die Frage ist, in welchen Teich er eingesetzt wird. Sollte er Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen, vergiss es, die __ Störe würden verenden. Desweiteren sollte für die Flachwasserzonen sichergestellt sein, das die Stör dort nicht hineinschwimmen können, sonst könnte er sich in den vorhandenen Pflanzen verfangen.

Bezüglich des Umsetzen solltest du wie bei anderen Fischen aufpassen, das eine entsprechende Gewöhnung an das Wasser stattfindet, denn von 20°C in 8°C kaltes Wasser wird nicht funzen, daher den Stör in das Behältnis geben, mit dem Wasser des Händlers. Dann Teichwasser dazugeben, immer nur schubweise, das ganze aufgeteilt auf ne halbe Stunde, also immer schubweise das Teichwasser zugeben.

Zum Transport ist auch nicht viel zu sagen, optimal wäre natürlich ein Behälter mit genügend Volumen. Allerdings kann man Störe auch bis 90cm in einem Beutel tranportieren, auch über Stunden. Optimal ist esnicht, funktioniert aber. Dieser wird in der Regel vom Händler beigestellt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

hallo falk,

wie tommi schon sagte - die gefahr ist einfach der temp. unterschied - wie warm ist das wasser beim händler und wie warm ist der teich im moment - wenn der unteschied groß ist ist auch die 1/2 stündliche anpassung die tommi vorschlug extremer stress für die tiere ..............

da wäre noch warten dann die bessere wahl - kommen die tiere natürlich aus einem außenteich ohne heizung - sollte es schon klappen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Hat gestern super geklappt, ich war dabei.
Das die Tiere erst langsam an das Wasser ihres neuen Zuhauses gewöhnt werden müssen, war mir klar. Sie kamen ohnehin aus einem Außenbecken, welches nicht beheizt war. Wir haben sie dann trotzdem langsam an das neue Wasser gewöhnt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

also ich wollte dazu sagen, dass ich relativ brutal beim einsetzen von stören vorgehe..wenn sie in kälteres wasser umgesetzt werden ist die eingewöhnungszeit minimal...ich achte allerdings darauf dass die fische in gutem zustand sind...

lg thomas


----------

